# Kurzgeschichten als Buch veröffentlichen?



## peltorkid (13. März 2017)

Hello!

 

Kennt sich von euch denn jemand mit dem Veröffentlichen von selbst geschriebenen Bücher aus? 

 

Ich habe vor 2 Jahren mit dem Schreiben von Kurzgeschichten als Hobby und Entspannung begonnen und letzten Sommer fing ich dann an die Kurzgeschichten miteinander verbinden zu lassen. Auf jeden Fall ist das Ergebnis eine Ansammlung von Kurzgeschichten, die quasi in "Episoden" geteilt sind. Lange habe ich an dem Ganzen gefeilt und jetzt ist es für gut genug, um zu sagen, dass ich es veröffentlichen 

 

Leider weiß ich überhaupt nicht, wo, wie, was, wann, wie viel, bei wem man veröffentlichen kann. Einige Freunde meinten, ich solle mein Manuskript einfach an diverse Verlage schicken und einfach hoffen. Aber ich glaube, die nehmen einen Neuautor sowieso nicht und wer weiß, ob sie die Geschichte überhaupt gut finden. Was wenn sie mir eine ganz schlechte Kritik zukommen lassen 

 

Kann mir jemand bei dem Problem helfen und mir sagen, wie ich beim Veröffentlichen vorgehen muss. Wie genau funktioniert das denn? Und habt ihr selbst schon Erfahrung damit gemacht oder habt ihr jemanden dabei geholfen?

 

Ich kenn mich da wirklich noch nicht gut aus, deswegen freu ich mich über all eure Antworten und Tipp 

 

Vielen Dank schon mal!


----------



## spectrumizer (13. März 2017)

Schau dir mal http://www.epubli.de/ an. Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre natürlich noch ein einfacher Webblog.


----------



## Freduffed (28. März 2017)

Du musst dein Manuskript an so viele Verlage schicken wie möglich. Kritik bekommt man nur in seltenen Fällen, die sagen einfach Nein Dank bis zum nächsten Mal. Abers selbst wenn du Kritik bekommst hilft dir das ja weiter, ich hätte also nicht so eine Angst vor Kritik. Wenn es dein erstes Buch ist dann gibt es sicher einiges zu verbessern.

Finde einen Blog auch als gute Möglichkeit sich einen Namen zu machen, Verlage schauen halt darauf wie du dich verkaufen lässt und wenn du da schon ein wenig bekannt bist ist das ein Vorteil.

Bei jemanden der sich nicht auskennt würde ich eher nicht zum Self-Publishing greifen, man macht einfach zu viele Fehler und es soll ja auch angenehm für die Leser sein deine Geschichte zu lesen.

Weitere Möglichkeit wäre dann noch ein DKZV, da bekommt man unter Umständen auch Hilfe angeboten und es kümmert sich jemand um Lektorat, Grafik etc.

Wo du aber sicher Recht hast ist, dass es schwer wird einen Verlag zu finden egal als Neuling oder schon langgedienter Autor.


----------



## peltorkid (29. März 2017)

@spectrumizer: hey, danke fuer deinen Tipp. Schau mir die Seite heute dann irgendwann mal genauer an 

@freduffed: danke fuer deine Antwort. Und ja du hast Recht, ich sollte nicht Angst vor Kritik haben, wenn es soweit ist, sondern es positiv sehen und als Feedback sehen.
Einen Blog moechte ich ehrlicht gesagt nicht machen. Ich habe eh schon so lange an meinem Manuskript gearbeitet und es gibt heute 10000 Blogger, die alle schon laenger im Geschaeft sind als ich und dementsprechend glaube ich, dass es noch schwieriger ist, sich als Blogger einen Namen zu machen als als ernstgenommener Autor. Da ist auch der naechste wichtige Punkt: ich moechte als Autor doch ernstgenommen werden und nicht als Blogger, der halt mal wieder ein Blogger-Buch bringt mit Blogger-Stuff. Verstehst du was ich meine?

Wie Selfpublishing genau funktioniert, weiss ich leider sowieso nicht. Ich weiss nur, dass ich jemanden brauche, der mein Manuskript druckt und es vertreibt oder Werbung dafuer macht.

Und sorry falls die Frage vielleicht dumm klingt, aber ich weiss es leider wirklich nicht. Was ist denn ein DKZV?


----------



## Freduffed (2. April 2017)

Ok wenn du es nicht über den Blog-Weg versuchen willst dann musst du andere Möglichkeiten finden. Ein Blog ist nur eine Möglichkeit ein wenig bekannter zu werden, das braucht man heutzutage leider um an einem Verlag zu kommen.

Wenn du jemanden brauchst der dir Hilfe bietet, dann scheidet die Selbstveröffentlichung schon mal aus. Wie der Name ja schon sagt machst du da hauptsächlich alles bzw. du musst dir jemanden suchen.

Ein DKZV ist ein Druckkostenzuschussverlag, da Beteiligt man sich Als Autor an den Kosten. Dafür bekommt man aber nicht nur das Buch gedruckt man bekommt auch sonst einige Dienstleistungen wie Lektor, Grafiker, Hilfe beim Titel oder dem Cover,...

Ich weiß nicht wie die ganzen Anbieter das mit dem Marketing regeln, manche bieten es an manche nicht. Der Novum Verlag bietet es z.B. an, das kann man dann als Zusatzpaket buchen. Welche Leistungen dann genau drinnen sind müsstest du dir anschauen das weiß ich nicht wirklich müsste mir das auch erst durchlesen.

Bei einem Blog oder YouTube Kanal könntest du selbst Werbung für das Buch machen


----------



## peltorkid (15. April 2017)

Danke für deine Erklärung! Ich werde mir über die Feiertage den Novum Verlag mal genauer ansehen. Und dann nochmal genau abwägen, ob das das Richtige für mein Buch wäre oder es doch auf ein Selfpublishing oder einen social Media Kanal hinausläuft. Zur Zeit bin ich jedoch noch sehr gegen die letzteren Varianten und eher für einen Verlag.

 

Aber mal schauen wie sich das entwickelt. Danke auf jeden Fall nochmal!


----------



## Freduffed (15. April 2017)

Ja informieren sollte man sich schon davor.

In einigen Fällen braucht es eben einen Verlag, nämlich dann wenn man sich nicht wirklich auskennt und auf Hilfe angewiesen ist.

Wünsche dir jedenfalls viel Erfolg, wie du es letztendlich auch machst, und weiterhin viel Spaß beim Schreiben.


----------



## vfeil (19. April 2017)

Würde bei dem Amazon Projekt mitmachen, die fördern das irgendwie. Aber keine Ahnung wie das genau hieß.


----------



## brent723 (11. Mai 2017)

Würde bei dem Amazon Projekt mitmachen, die fördern das irgendwie. Aber keine Ahnung wie das genau hieß.

 

Das habe ich auch schon einmal mitbekommen, soll gut funktionieren


----------

